
Ask HN: Your favourite human-sounding read aloud system? - orschiro
I found this one [1] that I find quite well done coming close to a human-sounding voice.<p>Which is your favourite to read aloud articles you find on the web?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chrome.google.com&#x2F;webstore&#x2F;detail&#x2F;read-aloud-a-text-to-spee&#x2F;hdhinadidafjejdhmfkjgnolgimiaplp
======
xparadigm
Espeak. Not much human sounding but I like it.

[http://espeak.sourceforge.net/](http://espeak.sourceforge.net/)

~~~
orschiro
Can you integrate it into your web browser to read aloud online articles?

~~~
xparadigm
I don't know how to do that. But you can read a text file with -f flag. This
combined with -m flag which ignores html tags may result in what you are
looking for. You will have to save the page every time you want to read.

~~~
orschiro
Thank you for your explanation. In this case, I will stick to the Chrome
extension mentioned in my first comment here which allows easier integration
into reading online articles. :-)

